# where can I get a transmission rebuild kit?



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

Yeah I am thinking of picking up a 2002 TT but the owner said the 1st to 2nd is rough so I'm guessing it is shot syncros. So do any of you know who sells a kit?


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: where can I get a transmission rebuild kit? (bizybyker)*

Most of these transmissions have a difficult 1st > 2nd when cold and potentially 2nd > 3rd. Worse off when cold, can be grinded if your shifting like your racing, generally I slip off the clutch pretty quickly and don't grind at all.
I've never seen a rebuild kit on here but most of us fix this by replacing the transmission fluid. I use Redline MT-90 (buy 3 liters) and I'm very happy with it, this is my second time using it. Others swear by OEM fluid and say it's much better - I think it's all per car & personal opinion.
You should really drive the car and decide on your own if the transmission is actually damaged - but I doubt it is. The trans on these car's seems to be the most bulletproof part.
WAIT! You have a 20th? If your looking at a 225 that has the EXACT same transmission - 02M. Your going to be buying the same car with AWD and female characteristics. 


_Modified by Village_Idiot at 6:24 PM 7-23-2009_


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

look into positive engagement bushings from forcefed engineering.


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

*Re: where can I get a transmission rebuild kit? (Village_Idiot)*

Yes yes I am aware of the B*%$& basket rep this car has, But it has AWD and can be modded to look much more masculine. I did HAVE a 20th yes, but alas It got stolen, from a tuner shop none the less. It was a total loss. It had tuns of power with an apr stage 3 (gt28r turbo) and it is sorely missed. But there are only 3 cars I will buy - a 20th (super hard to find unmolested and none in my area) an r32 (to hard to find for the right price) and a TT (a bit girly but has much potential). So that's where I sit.







Thanks for the fluid tip though I bet that would help out its issue.


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: where can I get a transmission rebuild kit? (bizybyker)*

^girly?


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: where can I get a transmission rebuild kit? (bizybyker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bizybyker* »_Yes yes I am aware of the B*%$& basket rep this car has, But it has AWD and can be modded to look much more masculine. I did HAVE a 20th yes, but alas It got stolen, from a tuner shop none the less. It was a total loss. It had tuns of power with an apr stage 3 (gt28r turbo) and it is sorely missed. But there are only 3 cars I will buy - a 20th (super hard to find unmolested and none in my area) an r32 (to hard to find for the right price) and a TT (a bit girly but has much potential). So that's where I sit.







Thanks for the fluid tip though I bet that would help out its issue. 

Stay away from the TT...it's girly...and SLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWW


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: where can I get a transmission rebuild kit? (roadyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roadyTT* »_
Stay away from the TT...it's girly...and SLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWW

haha, i know the GTI is such a masculine car! haha


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

*Re: where can I get a transmission rebuild kit? (kclax44)*

Hey don't get offended I'm not the first one to say/think it. Even my dad has a TT drop top but I still think it looks a bit girly. And yes I know they are fast Ive driven them and I am trying to buy one. They are a great car but they have the stigma of being a girl car just like a Porsche boxster. Not gona stop me from buying one though. hahaha


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: where can I get a transmission rebuild kit? (bizybyker)*

I don't know of any kits, but here's a parts list from the 1.8T FAQ for a 1st > 2nd gear grind fix:

_Quote »_02M 2nd gear grind fix ... parts off "genxguy"'s invoice:
[1] - 02J-311-251-J 1st gear
[1] - 02J-311-261-L 2nd gear
[1] - 02J-311-239-J synchr hub
[2] - 02J-311-247-C synchr rng
[2] - 02J-311-277-A synch ring
[2] - 02J-311-279 Outer ring
[1] - 02A-311-531-K reversgear
[2] - G-005-000 Oil-1 litr

Though it's kinda suspicious that this is supposed to be 02M parts yet all the PN's start with 02J.


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

*Re: where can I get a transmission rebuild kit? (Murderface)*

thanks for the help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

